# Just set up a planted tank.....I must be losing my mind.



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

Well, I think Kristin polluted my mind and made me set up a planted tank. :razz:

Its a 10 gallon I set up yesterday for my sister. Its got 20 lbs of Eco-Complete and 36 Watts of CF. At first I was using two 18 watt CF desk lamps, but I came to realize they are a major pain in the ass and not as efficient as CF ballasts. So, I found that I have one Coralife Mini CF Ballast, about 9 inches long and 18 watts. So I decided I'm going to buy another one, and I'll end up with the same watts of CF lighting only with something more practical...

I went to the LFS yesterday to get some plants and I they had a special where when you buy three you get one free, so i ended up with four plants. They categorized and labeled different plants by lighting levels, and having no knowledge on the subject myself, I just went by what they had labeled...yeah, I know, not the best decision. But they are fairly knowledgable there on fish, actually giving people real information (ya know, the kind people don't want to hear when they're buying something) so I took a chance. I did look up the plants later and found that the LFS was basically on track.

Okay, so anyway....
The plants I bought are one compact sword, wisteria, moneywort, and one I can't remember the name of and I'm kicking myself for it. I also added java moss and anacharis which I already had.

I have one question.....with the amount of light I have the first plants I've chosen, is CO2 necessary? If it is, can it be diffused through the intake of a canister filter?

ALL FEEDBACK IS WELCOMED! I'M PLANT STUPID!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

You and me both, Plant newbs 

heh, anyway, I have read that for the amount of light we both have on our tanks (which is roughly similar- I have 96w on a 30g), we dont need CO2 or anything, at least for a simple setup. You should buy some flourish though, and dose the tank once a week with less than is suggested on the bottle.

Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

> Well, I think Kristin polluted my mind and made me set up a planted tank


 :lol:

Excellent work so far Katie.  The plants you bought were good for your lighting. None of them require CO2, but its always nice to have it. If you don't want to get into that yet though, then those plants should grow nicely without it. If you decide against CO2, then I'd get some Flourish Excel and dose that every other day. Its a carbon source and isn't too expensive to use in smaller tanks. I'd also get some Flourish and Flourish Potassium. That should be enough to get you started.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Also, http://www.plantgeek.net/ has good info


----------

